
Ask HN: What precautions should non-US citizens take before US customs? - arikr
I&#x27;m very intimidated after reading this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13659854
======
pesfandiar
You're probably looking for advice on graver issues, but I've been lucky with
border crossings and can only offer this: when flying to the US, you
technically cross the border at the origin airport. I lost a banana and an
orange that I thought I could eat on the plane.

On a more serious note, I never try to pick a fight with officials to prove
any point. They can stress you out, make you miss your flight, or straight out
refuse entry. Most of them know this and will abuse their power just for
sport, and your defiance will only trigger this sense and give them more
pleasure in hassling you.

